# Cassie's New Outfit



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Because her oozing tumor, I have to keep Cassie, always with a t-shirt. She was wearing human's shirts, but my poor thing looks so miserable with it. So today I went dog shopping and got her three new outfits.
It is the first one that she tried.  What are you think? LOL


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Very stylish! :thumb:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Too cute! I have hoodies for my dogs.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah poor Cassie, she looks very cute in her T. Does she like that one better than the human one. I put Maddie in one when she had a tumor removed this summer and she didn't like it to good either.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

No, she doesn't like it. She is a lot better with it now. I guess she is getting use of it.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I wouldn't have taken her for a hip hop fan, but red does look nice on her.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I wouldn't have taken her for a hip hop fan, but red does look nice on her.


ha ha ha I got at the store whatever I think will work to help me to keep her tumor covered. LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Cassie looks adorable in red!


----------

